# iMovie help



## robinlynnyoung (Sep 14, 2012)

I have videos taken with an Android phone. Is there a way to change the extension so that I can use with iMovie? Thank you!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What format and extension do they have?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Depends on the version also Android Supported Media Formats | Android Developers


----------



## JonnyAlpha (Dec 25, 2008)

robinlynnyoung said:


> I have videos taken with an Android phone. Is there a way to change the extension so that I can use with iMovie? Thank you!


My HTC Android Phone stores video in 3gp format, I think you can only import mp4 and .mov file formats into iMovie. 

Anyway I did a Google for you and came up with this list for what seems to be iMovie 08/09:

_Question Was:
Can anyone please tell me ALL the file types iMovie 09 accepts if possible?

Answer is:

DV
AIC
Motion-JPEG
Photo-JPEG
MPEG-4 (Supported profiles)
H.264 (Supported profiles)
Apple Animation (Movie '09 only)
Apple Video (iMovie '09 only)

iMovie '08/'09 will not accept files containing extraneous data tracks such as:
'Tween
Text
Chapter
Closed Caption
Secondary audio such as AC3
etc.

iMovie '08/'09 Will not accept files that rely on proprietary/third-party components such as
DivX
WMV
XviD
etc._

Hope this helps.


----------



## robinlynnyoung (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the links and the information! My mother found this info on a forum post:

*Just simply change the file extension from .3gp to .m4v and you’re done*

Here’s how I did it:

1.Open the 3GPP movie in Quicktime Player: File -> Open File
2.Share it with iTunes: Share -> iTunes
3.Choose the Apple TV size (better quality but larger file size) and click Share
4.Quicktime Player will add the .M4V extension to the original name of the file
5.After the file appears in iTunes, you can import it using iMovie.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Nicely done


----------

